# Expertenfrage bzgl. Spiele-Performance



## glycbz (11. Juni 2018)

Mahlzeit,

ich hätte eine etwas allgemeinere Frage an die Experten hier:

Erstmal ganz kurz: was beeinflusst programmierseitig die spätere Performance von Spielen?

Ich stelle mir mittlerweile immer öfter diese Frage, weil ich mir die extremen Unterschiede überhaupt nicht erklären kann. Ein Beispiel (jeweils Full HD, 60 Hz mit Vsync): a) MassEffect Andromeda - einige Grafikoptionen auf hoch (Schatten), ein paar wenige auf Ultra,  Bewegungsunschärfe off - trotz dieser eigentlich moderaten Einstellungen läuft mein CPU Lüfter fast auf Anschlag und ab und zu gibts sogar ein paar Ruckler, wenn man sich bsp-weise schnell herumdreht. b) FarCry5 - alle Optionen auf das mögliche Maximum gestellt, Lüfter Graka und CPU durchweg im mittleren Bereich, absolut flüssige Grafik, nie Ruckler.
Dabei ist, meiner subjektiven Empfindung nach, die Welt in FC5 wesentlich detailreicher gestaltet - dichte Wälder mit Büschen und Tiere die man hinter Sträuchern erkennen kann, Lichteffekte sehen super aus und auch die Wasserdarstellung ist nahe der Realität..., bei MEA hingegen sieht man oftmals nur Wüste, mit recht wenig bewegten Inhalten und detailreichen Kontrasten und nach Schnellreisen kann man sogar zusehen, wie am neuen Ort erst mit Verzögerung Objekte und NPCs geladen werden, trotzdessen, dass die CPU dauerhaft fast am Anschlag läuft - woran arbeitet sie so energisch und anscheinend ineffizient, wenn es trotzdem oft zu Rucklern und verzögerten Darstellungen kommt?
Woher kommt es, dass ein Spiel mit eigentlich viel besserer und vor allem detaillierterer Grafik letztendlich um Längen besser läuft, als ein anderes, welches augenscheinlich weniger Informationen/Bild enthält? 

Würde mich über eine halbwegs verständliche Erklärung freuen,

LG

P.S. meine Specs: i 7700K, MSI GTX 1080, 2x 1 TB SSD, 16 GB RAM DDR4-2400MHz, Win 10 64Bit


----------



## Ion (11. Juni 2018)

Bei vielen Spielen mit einer schönen großen offenen Welt ist der Schlüssel zu einer guten Performace eine vernünftige Optimierung des Streamings und des LoD. Manche Entwickler bekommen das eben besser hin als andere.
Dann spielen aber noch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle, wie z. B. die verwendete Engine und vor allem wie viel "Müll" die Entwickler noch im Code liegen haben, der nur Leistung frisst, aber letztlich nichts zum Spiel beiträgt. Ein prominentes Beispiel ist da mMn die völlig übertriebene Tesselation bei Crysis 2 ..

Dazu musst du auch beachten, dass Ultra Schatten von Spiel A was völlig anderes als Ultra Schatten bei Spiel B bedeuten. Der Entwickler hat ja hinter jedem Regler einfach nur einen Wert programmiert.


----------



## glycbz (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo Ion,

vielen Dank...damit kann selbst ein Dipl. Chemiker, wie ich was anfangen (:   Diese Antwort liegt noch innerhalb dessen, was ich mir mit meinem Wiki-Wissen und Abstraktionsvermögen vorstellen kann.

Also nochmal: Danke!

VG


----------

